# Ständige Überprüfung, ob neue Nachrichten vorhanden sind



## internet (28. Mrz 2011)

Hallo,
					ich möchte für meine Page ein Nachrichtensystem einbauen.
					Wie kann ich auf meiner Page ständig überprüfen, ob neue Nachrichten vorhanden sind?
					Verwendete Technologien:
						Spring, Tomcat, JSF 2.0, Primefaces

					Ich denke mal man realisiert dies mit AJAX?
					Hat jemand Ideen / Lösungen?


----------



## brauner1990 (29. Mrz 2011)

internet hat gesagt.:


> Ich denke mal man realisiert dies mit AJAX?



Binde eine Seite jede Minute einmal ein sozusagen mit window.setTimeout und diese Seite prüft das halt ab


----------



## internet (29. Mrz 2011)

brauner1990 hat gesagt.:


> Binde eine Seite jede Minute einmal ein sozusagen mit window.setTimeout und diese Seite prüft das halt ab



ist das AJAX?


----------



## brauner1990 (30. Mrz 2011)

Mit Ajax veränderst du in diesem Fall ja den angezeigten Text. Und die Javascript Standart Funktion ist window.setTimeout (http://de.selfhtml.org/javascript/objekte/window.htm#set_timeout), damit regelst du ja nur wielange er warten soll, bevor er die gleiche Aktion nochmal ausführt.


----------



## ARadauer (30. Mrz 2011)

AJAX ist das asynchrone (also das gegenteil zum neuladen der seite - synchron) laden von Daten vom Server.
Ich würde mir mal jquery ansehen. Da gibt es bequeme funktionen um das zu realisieren. Wie das dan am Server aussieht bleibt dir überlassen...


----------



## internet (30. Mrz 2011)

Ich nutze Primefaces & Richfaces.
Gibt es damit eine Möglichkeit?


----------

